
Is Chrome OS Really "Careless"? Maybe If You're a Criminal - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/is-chrome-os-really-careless-maybe-if-youre-a-criminal/
======
captaincrowbar
Shorter Chromesource: "Honest people have nothing to fear from the police."
Also, the cheque is in the mail.

